
Graphs and Geometry (2010) [pdf] - Anon84
http://web.cs.elte.hu/~lovasz/bookxx/geomgraphbook/geombook2019.01.11.pdf
======
zawerf
There's some really interesting research going on in the deep learning world
where they are trying to find the best way to represent graphs in vector
space.

For example hyperbolic embeddings for trees:
[https://dawn.cs.stanford.edu/2018/03/19/hyperbolics/](https://dawn.cs.stanford.edu/2018/03/19/hyperbolics/)

I wonder if this book will be useful for that purpose? (the term "vector
labeling" came up a few hundred times but I am not sure if that's the same
thing)

------
noobly
Once I saw the author's name I saved, thanks!

------
RocketSyntax
The problem i have with graph databases in geometry is that you have to keep
track of all of the angles. Especially for stuff like chemistry where part of
the shape can rotate independently from the rest of the shape.

~~~
testaccount13
The pdf is about representing graphs with geometry, not representing geometry
with graphs.

~~~
mkl
RocketSyntax is talking about representing graphs with geometry too, right?

